# Cooking for one--I suck at it



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi,

I'm not looking for any particular recipes at the moment, but rather some advice. My Mrs. recently passed away making me the the cheif cook and dishwasher in the house. Before her I cooked for a house full of kids. It has been a long time since I shopped and cooked for just myself. Would any of you folks have any tips, hints, or tricks to make cooking for one work. Most of what I would make would end up as leftovers that may or may not get used on time. I'm trying to come up with freezer batches and go with one cooking day a week.

I'm up for suggestions on things or tips to help out a newly single guy.


----------



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

My dh works a different shift than I do. He comes home ready for "supper" when I am working on my morning caffeine intake. 

I make stuff that freezes, cans, reheats well. Thankfully my dh loves leftovers. Do you know how to can? 

I have had good luck with canning chicken, veggies and broth in pints. For us that is a nice start for chicken and dumpling, chicken and rice casserole etc. 

Another thing I do is buy a cheap roast. I cut it into strips for stroganoff and pepper steak, stew cubes and smaller soup chunks. I brown all at once. They are frozen in meal portions. Then I dump the corresponding other ingredients into the crockpot to make a meal. 

If you give folks an idea of what your cooking skill level is you will probably get more useful replies.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Why not just focus on what you like to eat? Make a couple fried eggs and toast. Add a little applesause or sliced tomatoes. You got a filling healthy meal. I don't know if you do a lot of hard, physical work, but it's okay to eat the same thing over and over if you like it.

Sandwiches, hot or cold are good. And they don't make leftovers.
Soups are good. Learn how to make a good pot of soup. Eat what you like. Freeze the rest. 

You said you're not looking for recipes, but just some hints. 
Some days I feel like a cooked meal, other days not. It does not always have to be a full cooked meal to stay healthy. 

Just don't buy as much when you shop. Why cook big amounts if you hate leftovers? 
You obviously have a computer or access to a computer. There are tons of places on line that have ideas for cooking and/or shopping for one or two. 

Everyone likes to eat. Have some fun with this. My sons are great scratch cooks. They learned the basics at home and took off with it when they got on their own.

It's hard to eat alone when you're used to having a companion to share the meal. You got any male friends who'd like to get together once or twice a week to eat? Make it pot luck: you make something, they bring something. **


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

When I first started out cooking for one, I was all about big batches and ways to store food. I stopped that because I ended up with way too much food in the freezer or eating the same thing for dinner three nights a week. I learned to make small portions. I also buy meat and certain household items in bulk.

My cooking style and what I eat has also changed. I eat healthier and lighter. The recipes have got to be quick and easy with few ingredients or forget it. I rarely use the oven. 

Not sure if you have a garden or not. It is something to consider. The garden will keep you busy with a new hobby and you will get to experiment with what you grow. It also saves me a lot of money since produce is so expensive around here.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

My condolences on your Mrs. passing. Right now you're probably dealing with grief and everything seems like too much trouble to mess with. Give yourself some time, then things will fall into place.

When I was single I would make up big pots of soup or stew and then freeze single portion sizes in heavy ziploc bags.

Brown up a bunch of ground beef. Portion it out.
Cook up some pasta, then portion it out.

After a while you'll have a good selection of easy to grab foods ready to go.

Some days supper would be a creamed tuna (or dried beef) on toast. Or as someone else suggested, a couple fried eggs with toast (my favorite go-to meal when I'm alone)


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

I like zip-lock bags. They make freezing single portions easy and cleanup easier. They pop in the microwave or travel to work. BTW, sympathies...just can't even imagine.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Stef has great advice. Eggs and 1/2 gallon paper containers of milk (drink lots) are my staples, along with butter. Healthy tasty sliced bread kept in the freezer.

Eggs can take you along with vegetables/cheese for fritatta things, french toast, & when you get to the end of the week, hardboil what's left in the carton. You may be able to split a carton in the store, just ask.

Main dish, "chef salads", with cheese, a can of beans, or sliced meat. Canned olives. Frozen ravioli you can portion out & eat with butter & parmesean. The Kraft grated in the can is fine.

Chicken broth, or "Better than Bouillon" in the jar for quick soup. Egg drop chicken noodle soup can use whatever vegetables you have, with quick cooking fresh or dried ramen or egg noodles.

Take advantage of the plastic produce bags and twist ties in the market, put all your produce in a bag regardless of how it's packaged, with a twist tie. Re-package veggies when you get them home. Wrap lettuce & parsley in toweling, paper or cloth, and seal it in a plastic bag. Keeping produce air tight in the fridge without it contacting the plastic bag will keep it from - well, rotting, but it can happen fast. Celery (eat the inner ribs first, with the leaves) can be thinly sliced diagonally in sandwiches instead of lettuce. Cook an entire bunch of greens with bacon and onion for a dinner.

You don't need to always have a separate meat, starch, vegetable, salad, on the plate, but it's not necessary to always eat one thing out of a bowl. Nutrition can be encompased in the entire week, not each of everything in a single day.

It's a hard time to go through, be easy on yourself, but keep eating. Depression and anxiety can be the body's response to not having enough food in the system, sometimes you need to force taking that first bite. There's an old proverb "Eat today for what you need to do tomorrow".

Please keep in touch here, and know many thoughts are with you.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

I appreciate the responses. Yea, right now eating period is the challenge. I do it, but it is a forced thing and not much enjoyment in it, just another chore.

Cooking I can do, taught the Mrs. most of what she knew. Well I do have challenges. I can't make a bisquit to save me. I can stretch a strudel paper thin but can only make bisquit bricks. 

I'm putting in a fall garden since there was no summer garden, I'm hoping to cut my greens fresh rather than having a bag turning to slime in the fridge cold bin before I can finish them.

I reckon I'll get the hang of it in time. I spose I'm just being a pout pout fish (love the grandkids story books) cause I have to pack my own lunches again--I miss the surprises she'd pull off for me.


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

backtocolo said:


> My dh works a different shift than I do. He comes home ready for "supper" when I am working on my morning caffeine intake.
> 
> I make stuff that freezes, cans, reheats well. Thankfully my dh loves leftovers. Do you know how to can?
> 
> ...


Sounds like your doing a fine job to me "make coffee,crockpot goodies"  not bad for a busybodie and through life in the mix and ............


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I think food is the touchstone of the heart. You'll get stronger, keeping on keeping on... :gromit:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Stef said:


> It's hard to eat alone when you're used to having a companion to share the meal. You got any male friends who'd like to get together once or twice a week to eat? Make it pot luck: you make something, they bring something. **


One of my dad's friends did this. Once a week, all the widowers would get together, one of them cooks a meal for the rest and they sit and eat and shoot the breeze with each other. Got anyone else around in similar circumstances?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Rachel Ray's Week in a Day
Rachael Ray's Week in a Day : Rachael Ray : Cooking Channel

Food Network
5 Ingredient Fix : Claire Robinson : Food Network

Show called 5 ingredient fix. Great meals, only 5 ingredients.

Is there someone whom you are friends with in a similar position as you where you two could spend a weekend cooking up a storm, making 'tv dinners' you can throw in the freezer, and pull out for a month? Then get together again?
Make it a calendar appointment?

I am so sorry. No Mr. Poutfish are you. No sir, not at all. I am so very sorry.


----------



## mizlew (Jun 13, 2012)

If you like biscuits, Grands has frozen biscuits. They are a little pricey but you can just cook one or two or ever how many you want. They are very good. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Farmer Willy, I'm sorry about your wife's passing. You are in better shape than some men would be since you know how to cook! That is awesome to begin with. I think when I pass my husband will live off fried egg sandwiches or fast/frozen food. He does not cook, besides making a slightly over cooked fried egg sandwich. 

Best of luck to you. Take things slowly. You don't have to try to figure everything out at once. Hugs...


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

I went from cooking for 6 to cooking for 3 then 2, and now, just one. I don't know how to make a single size serving of potato salad, any kind of casserole, of BBQ deer hindquarter. For a while I tried different things, but it boils down to, instead of cooking from memory and instinct, measuring and all that, which takes the joy out of cooking. Finally I just settled on whenever I make something special, eat a lot of it, then have the leftovers til it's gone. I may eat a couple huge meals there in one or 2 days, but it averages out OK, week after week.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Sorry for your loss Willy.

I can tell you what worked for me when I was alone; and what I will do again should I ever be alone again.

All you need is a cook stove, freezer and microwave.

Purchase some microwave "plates" that have dividers in them and a top that snaps over them. Cook your favorite meals ("any size" you want) then divide left overs into individual portions and prepare as many "meals" from those as you can, placing these in those microwavable plates with the divided compartments. Put the top on and then simply freeze them. You can stack different types of meals in different parts of your freezer so you do "not" have to eat the same meal over and over until it is gone. 

Since you've stated you're going to garden, just plant a small garden so you don't have a lot to put up...unless you especially enjoy canning and/or have plenty of freezer space. Then "one" garden every few years would work. (Unless you're interested in doing some community work, which would be a very good thing if your physically able to get around. It would keep you invested in life!)

The worst part of losing a close loved one is the void left. Be sure and fill that void Willy with some type of action that brings joy to someone...as that will help keep joy in your life.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.

While I love to cook and generally cook plenty for the two of us because we enjoy leftovers, my husband travels a lot and I'm often alone. So... I discovered years ago that when I'm cooking just for me, I REALLY enjoy making just one thing for dinner... something I really love, especially if it's something my hubby doesn't like. Sometimes, a meal will consist of a single large sweet potato, slathered in grilled onions and bleu cheese. Bliss! Because hubby hates onions and sweet potatoes 

SOmetimes it's a whole acorn squash and glass of wine. Or one large rib eye steak, slathered in my favorite onion, bleu cheese and cream sauce. Or a whole pizza with my favorite toppings.

It's really quite easy and enjoyable if you get out of the mindset that you need meat, veggie and starch for each meal. Why not simply have one of each at 3 different meals? I can happily eat a big bowl of steamed broccoli for lunch.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Try these seven up biscuits.... they come out light and fluffy every time.

2 cups bisquick
1/2 cup sour cream
1/2 cup seven up or sprite
1/4 cup butter

melt butter, and pour it into your baking pan, set aside.
cut sour cream into bisquick, add sevenup, (dough will be very soft wet)
sprinkle a bit of bisquick onto cookie sheet, drop dough onto cookie sheet, sprinkle a bit more bisquick on top of dough. Lightly pat down to about half inch, cut out biscuits, place in buttered pan... bake at 450 12 to 15 minutes til brown.

I am also a big fan of cooking a regular meal... and freezing the leftovers in meal size ziplock baggies. Cooking for one is nearly impossible... but cooking for four, and splitting it four ways in baggies works great.


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

These sound really good. My biscuits at home turn out so hard the dog want eat them. Question is the soda a 12oz can? 
It's funny that I learned to make biscuits in a restaurant, 5 dozen to a batch and they are perfect, just can't seem to break it down to small batches, and we don't care for reheated biscuits.



Yvonne's hubby said:


> Try these seven up biscuits.... they come out light and fluffy every time.
> 
> 2 cups bisquick
> 1/2 cup sour cream
> ...


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Just about any meal can be frozen and re-heated. I'd make what I usually do then freeze up meals from the left overs, similar to tv dinners.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Speckledpup said:


> These sound really good. My biscuits at home turn out so hard the dog want eat them. Question is the soda a 12oz can?
> It's funny that I learned to make biscuits in a restaurant, 5 dozen to a batch and they are perfect, just can't seem to break it down to small batches, and we don't care for reheated biscuits.


Thats a half cup of seven up.... thanks for catching my typo... have fixed it now.


----------

